#ubuntu-phone 2012-05-01
<imnichol> What's the deal with the new ubuntu+phone mailing list?
<popey> ignore it
<popey> its all fixed
<imnichol> Thanks
#ubuntu-phone 2012-05-02
<RyuGuns> Hai guise
<RyuGuns> I was working on #ubuntuphone, but I heard you guys were further along with your plans than us, maybe we can merge?
#ubuntu-phone 2012-05-03
 * cielak is away: Busy/Away
 * cielak is back (gone 05:05:25)
<popey> cielak: can you turn that off please
<cielak> popey: sorry, using client's default settings, I hope I've resolved that now
<popey> thanks cielak
<eagles0513875> hey guys what kinda hardware would one need to contribute to this part of the project
